# Minimum Tank Size For...



## BettaJazz (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey there new here  and pretty new to taking care of fish too

So I have a betta in a temporary 1gallon and wanted to know what is the minimum tank size and if it's possible to have a swordfish a betta and maybe some neon tettra? Or another "School fish" (I think that's how you call fish that live in groups)

Thanks in advance and sorry for any english mistake


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. We usually recommend a minimum tank size of 2.5 gallons but the bigger the better. A 2.5 gallon is only big enough for 1 betta, though.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

If swordtail and small shoal of schooling fish was my aim along with a betta, I would be looking for a minimum 20 gal long tank.
I say 20 gal long ,because swordtails are active swimmers and need the extra room to swim that a long tank provides.
If it were just a betta and a small school of tetras, then a ten gal tank with heater and filter would in my view be the minimum.


----------



## McAttack (May 13, 2010)

I've never tried it, but I've read that bettas might get intimidated by a shoal.


----------



## BettaJazz (Jun 3, 2010)

Thank you for the quick answers one more question the swordfish will get along with the betta?


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

they will only get along if the betta has enough room to stake its' territory and is very calm to other fish. I agree on having a minimum of 20 if you want a school fish, betta and swordfish. if it is just the sword fish and betta i think 15 gal would be best. but i am very cautious about overcrowding.


----------

